# Is he bigger then a breadbox?



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Today I was doing some kitchen cleaning. I sprayed down the counters with Clorox spray and cleaned out the old breadbox I got at a garage sale in the 80s with Murphys Oil Soap. (Don't laugh, I have always liked it for some reason.) Then after everything was dried off and I was putting things back in place Gabriel came to help out.










He looks so innocent when he has trouble written all over him!










The only surprise is that he didn't show up sooner. Does anyone else have loads of help cleaning?


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I AM IN LOVE WITH YOUR CAT! Oh my goodness what a pretty boy :love2

My cat's are extremely helpful (not) with loading the dishwater. It is vital that they explore every crevice and assess whether or not every dish was properly organized and placed, much to my dismay.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> I AM IN LOVE WITH YOUR CAT! Oh my goodness what a pretty boy :love2


I second that! Gabriel is gorgeous!!



Pawsitively Nicole said:


> My cat's are extremely helpful (not) with loading the dishwater. It is vital that they explore every crevice and assess whether or not every dish was properly organized and placed, much to my dismay.


My sweet Bridge boy, Smokey, used to do this all the time. And *if* I was lucky and was able to get him out of the dishwasher, he would go and lay on the kitchen floor, right underneath the door to the dishwasher.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Yet a third opinion that Gabriel is absolutely stunning!

I use a bleach-based spray on my counters, following which Muffs rolls around on the counters. She's addicted to the spray like she is to catnip. Of course, having her roll around on the counters after they've been cleaned rather defeats the point of cleaning the counters...but such is life!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! How have I not noticed your Gabriel and my Floofy could be twins?
Our kitties like to be helpful. Especially Floofy.

Floof helping me quilt, in the dishwasher, de-decorating the tree, watching movies, unwrapping gifts, in the cleaning bucket, in the frying pan and on a plate:


























































Shasta and S-Jo getting haircuts:















S-Jo feeding the fish. Honestly.








BooBoo dusting the fireplace mantle:








Bathroom chores w/ S-Jo and Marmalade.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Bless Gabriel! What a handsome boy! My boys also like to "help" in the kitchen. The love cleaning until the vacuum comes out.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, Gabriel is stunning! I love that he helps you in the kitchen. I think thats so sweet.  Alice is my helper...she's always right there in the kitchen helping me cook or loading/unloading the dishwasher...she helps me with the litter boxes too. We haven't gotten to the point where she'll help me with vacuuming though. XD


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Heidi n Q said:


> Bathroom chores w/ S-Jo and Marmalade.


This has to be one of my favorite pictures of yours that you've posted. I just LOVE S-Jo's look on her face. LOL!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

@Hedidi: Your cats are adorable!

@Katlover: He looks so fluffy. Do you call him fluffy sometimes?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Gabriel is gorgeous! Tuffy loves to help me -whatever I do - he's always right there, Satin on the other hand is too much of a diva to be bothered with trivials such as cleaning - LoL


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Gabriel is a gorgeous boy! Doesn't he look innocent?!

Heidi- your cats are so lovely! Their cheeky faces!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! He's just stunning!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay, it's official, we're all in love with Gabriel. Does he have his own Twitter page so we can become followers?


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

He's so pretty!! My cat Peter likes to help me sweep the floor. He pounces on the broom. Whenever I clean the litter box he stands there like he's inspecting my work lol. He's VERY picky about the litter box!! As SOON as I get done putting the new litter in and the old litter in the trash outside here comes Peter and then Skylar to use it. VERY second I get done! Can't they give me 10 minutes!! haha


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

One of my cats seems to know when I am heading for the dishwasher and conveniently lays down right in front of it right as I approach with a handful of dirty dishes so I have to scooch her out of the way with my foot. Also whenever I open the one cabinet where I keep the paper towels she comes running out of nowhere and dives right it and begins shredding the front roll into more manageable pieces. Very helpful.

I am pretty strict these days about keeping them off the counters though. I wasn’t always, but now the in-laws come over once a week to watch their granddaughter and if a cat jumps on the counter they start fretting about the cats giving the baby AIDS or something (seriously, I have actually had this conversation with them.)


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Heidi, Gabe and Floofy do look a little alike. I think it may be the innocent expressions covering the mischief in their souls.:grin: I love the pictures of him in the bucket, pan and on the plate.

Gabe likes to help out with the litterbox, too. Except his definition of help is making deposits.... 
He likes to get into every cupboard I open, sit on every book or magazine I want to read, sits on the ledge above the kitchen sink watching dishes being washed. Mr personality for sure. If he were on Twitter, there would be a never ending stream of things to Tweet about. Every day is something new with him.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Sue, remind me of the story of how you got Gabriel . . . wasn't he a recent addition?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

My son Ben found him at a local park last September. He fed Gabe that first night. (At that point hubby was saying, "He better not bring him home!") I went out and fed him the next day and Frank came with me. The day after that we went out to feed him again and ended up bringing him home. 
He is such a character and a very welcome addition to our family.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

katlover13 said:


> He is such a character and a very welcome addition to our family.


 It doesn't take much to allow them to get firmly entrenched within our hearts, does it?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

katlover13 said:


> He is such a character and a very welcome addition to our family.





Heidi n Q said:


> It doesn't take much to allow them to get firmly entrenched within our hearts, does it?


It certainly doesn't...


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

"Gabe likes to help out with the litterbox, too. Except his definition of help is making deposits...."


Oh he isn't helping out, he is a kitty genius! A litter box that has just been cleaned, untouched by another cat is some prime real estate right there nekitty


----------

